# Financial Requirement- Lloyds Bank Statements



## JessaBam (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello!

Anybody here with Lloyds bank?

I went in today to have my bank statements printed, stamped and signed.

2.5 years ago when I did this for my first FLR (m) application, they were able to do this for me without any issue.

However, this time around I was informed that:
a) They *DO NOT* sign or stamp bank statements anymore
b) They only print *3 months* worth of statements

Has anyone encountered this recently and did you find a solution?

At the moment, I have ordered 6 months worth of paper statements via my online banking, which will arrive in the next 5 days, but without having these stamped and signed, will they be accepted as part of my application?

My other option is hopefully my partner (who is the sponsor) can have his statements signed and stamped from his bank, which is Santander. He will go in branch first thing Monday morning to see about this.

Each of us exceeds the financial requirement individually- so to confirm, it will be okay to only include these documents for one of us in the Financial Requirement section?

Any advice/thoughts is greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Any bank statements posted to you by your bank are acceptable and do not need to be stamped.


----------



## JessaBam (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh wow, thanks for replying to let me know. That's helpful!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

And I would keep the envelope they come in just to be on the safe side!


----------



## JessaBam (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you!

For some reason, Lloyds would only allow me to order statements until 20th March from my online banking. 

Will it be okay to combine these with the last 3 months of statements which I can get in branch?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I would think so, as long as the ones printed in the bank are stamped or accompanied by an letter with bank letterhead etc. 

Why are these banks becoming so unhelpful?!


----------



## JessaBam (Sep 3, 2015)

I know - isn't it awful? Lloyds said it's their policy that they don't stamp statements anymore! The stamped them for me 2.5 years ago, so this must have changed recently.

Surely they have thousands of clients who are applying for visas or similar, who require it to be done.

I'd even be happy to pay a fee for their time!


----------



## ctyler (Feb 21, 2016)

If your partner's income is enough to fulfill the financial requirements, you only need theirs financial documents. Only include your if you need your income as week to meet the requirements. If you don't, there's no need to send them.


----------



## CheesyK (Feb 13, 2018)

JessaBam said:


> Hello!
> 
> Anybody here with Lloyds bank?
> 
> ...


Would they not allow you to order a recent statement from the branch to your house? I'm starting to get worried as I'm applying next month but my 3 monthly statement won't arrive in time and I wanted to order one covering the previous 2 months. I've read about people having issues with them not stamping printed versions in branch but I'm sure I read about someone getting one posted and it was fine (albeit the word duplicate was watermarked on it).


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Once the statements are posted, they are fine.


----------



## CheesyK (Feb 13, 2018)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Once the statements are posted, they are fine.


Fingers crossed when this month's pay goes in I'll be able to request a recent statement. It just makes the anxiety go through the roof!


----------



## JessaBam (Sep 3, 2015)

ctyler said:


> If your partner's income is enough to fulfill the financial requirements, you only need theirs financial documents. Only include your if you need your income as week to meet the requirements. If you don't, there's no need to send them.


Thanks! I reckon this is what we'll do, as proving my income seems to be a tad too complicated.


----------



## CheesyK (Feb 13, 2018)

JessaBam said:


> ctyler said:
> 
> 
> > If your partner's income is enough to fulfill the financial requirements, you only need theirs financial documents. Only include your if you need your income as week to meet the requirements. If you don't, there's no need to send them.
> ...


Hi JessaBam, I called Lloyd's via the mobile banking app which was super quick as they have your details already. My call was answered in seconds and they said they could post a statement to me covering the period from my previous statement to today so it will include my June pay. They said it will take max. 5 working days to reach me but most likely will be here beforehand. Feeling pretty chuffed so hopefully it runs smoothly from here.


----------



## JessaBam (Sep 3, 2015)

CheesyK said:


> Hi JessaBam, I called Lloyd's via the mobile banking app which was super quick as they have your details already. My call was answered in seconds and they said they could post a statement to me covering the period from my previous statement to today so it will include my June pay. They said it will take max. 5 working days to reach me but most likely will be here beforehand. Feeling pretty chuffed so hopefully it runs smoothly from here.


Wow, awesome that's great to hear. I will do that too. Thanks for the update!


----------

